# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش گام به گام SharePoint 2013  بخش اول

## mehdin69

سلام دوستان:
اینجا قصد دارم sharepoint رو از پایه و کاربردی شروع کنم به آموزش...
قبل از هر حرفی بگم که هر نکته ای رو لازم دونستین باید بگم و نگفتم و میتونین کمکم کنین خوشحال میشم از نظراتتون استفاده کنم.

پس شروع میکنیم با هم دیگه :

اولین سوالی که برا هر کسی پیش میاد Sharepint چیه به چه دردی میخوره و آیا بریم به سمت SharePoint یا خیر.

خب یه تعریف و مثال های کوچیک رو از Sharepoint براتون میذارم...

SharePoint رو در مرحله اول اکثر افراد میگن یک پرتال هست اما بهتره این اشتباه رو درست کنیم و بگیم ابزاری هست که می تونیم از اون پرتال هم بسازیم.

برای اینکه ادامه مباحث رو بگم چند تا نکته رو کافیه یادآوری کنم...

همه ما با اشتراک گذاری فایل ها در اینترنت آشنایی داریم و می دونیم یکی از نیاز های ما به اینترنت همین اشتراک گذاری فایل ها بود که پیرو همین مسئله چندین پروتکل بوجود اومد مثل FTP , HTTP ...

بواسطه HTTP تونستن استاد رو برای همه ما اشتراک بگذارن...

توی این آموزش هرجا از کلمه Page استفاده میشه به معنای همون Hyper Text میباشد :)

بعد از Page یا همون Hyper text ها Hyper link عرضه شد و سپس WWW پیاده سازی شد...

که بواسطه این پروسه ما می تونیم هر چیزی رو توی نت ببینیم تحت وب سایت یا هر چیز دیگه ای ...

هر Page ای یک آدرس اینترنتی دارد که URL نام گذاری شده..

*اشتراک گذاری فایل ها در اینترنت :*

اینترانت : در تکنولوژی ها هیچ تفاوتی با اینترنت ندارد فقط تنها تفاوتی که دارد درون سازمانی است یعنی هر کسی URL رو توی اینترنت وارد کند نمی تونه وارد سایت بشه ولی در اینترنت این محدودیت وجود ندارد

اکسترانت : مثل اینترانت هست با یک تفاوت که بعضی از خارج از سازمان هم می تونیم دسترسی داشته باشیم که اینجا نیاز به یک مثال هست :
فرض می کنیم پرتال سایت ایران خودرو
بخش اینترانت اون قسمت های حسابداری، مرخصی ها ، work flow ها و امثال این ها رو می تونیم به عنوان اینترانت این پرتال در نظر بگیریم
ولی بخش هایی مثل فروش کالا و مشاهده محصولات رو می تونیم بخش اکسترانت همون پرتال در نظر بگیریم.

خب حالا که همه این بحث ها رو یادآوری کردیم جا داره الان بگیم پرتال چیه؟؟؟
پرتال واقعاً چیه و چرا امروزه این همه اسم پرتال رو می شنویم؟
کاربرد پرتال چیه؟

منظور از پرتال چیست؟ منظور یک سبد از کل اطلاعاتی هست که یک سایت می تونه به ما بده
مثل سایت یاهو که باید بهش گفت پرتال یاهو ( که از قسمت های بازی، ویدیو، ایمیل، خبر و ...تشکیل شده )

مهمترین قسمت یک پرتال بخش search هست چرا که بخش های یک پرتال هر روز داره اضافه میشه و هر روز داره بزرگ تر میشه پس اگه Search رو نداشته باشیم بهتره اسمش رو نذاریم پرتال...
گوگل هم یک نوع پرتال هست که انواع امکانات رو به ما میده...
در کنار این پرتال هایی که گفته شد بعضی از پرتال ها هم وجود داره بنام پرتال های درون سازمانی
این پرتال ها امکاناتی رو به ما ارائه میدن برای جمع آوری اطلاعات درون سازمان...

از پرتال های معروف در ایران به سایت سازمان سنجش ، پیگیری محصولات پستی میباشد که بصورت اکسترانت هست و بخش اینترانت هم که ما نمی بینیم ..

حالا بگیم SharePoint چیست:
دهه 90 میلادی مایکروسافت محصولاتی رو ارائه داد برای کاربراش مثل FrontPage رو شروع کرد به ارائه دادن 
هدف از کل این پروژه ها اشتراک گذاری فایل ها در اینترنت بود..
یکی از محصولاتی که ارائه شد Sharepoint بود که با نام های مختلفی تا حالا ارائه شده. (از Office 2001 )
مثل SharePoint Team systemها , Sharepoint Portal Server .
Windows Office SharePint Service , Microsoft Office SharePoint Server(WOSS,MoSS)
SharePoint Server , SharePoint Designer
پس میشه گفت مایکروسافت فعالیت های زیادی رو روی Sharepoint انجام داده تا به اینجا رسیده..
اگه مشکلات هر کدوم از اینا رو خواستین بدونین میگم ;)
کلاً هر محصول Office که اومده یک نسخه از SharePoint هم ارائه شده...

یادتون باشه SharePoint یک سایت نیست...
SharePoint برای طراحی یک بلاگ یا ویکی نیست...
SharePoint یک CMS نیست بلکه CMS یکی از اجزای SharePoint است ( در CMS چیزی بنام WorkFlow نداریم )
SharePoint برای یک سایت خیلی زیبا نیست 
SharePoint برای ساخت یک سایت یا مجموعه سایت های کاربردی است 
SharePoint برای ساخت پرتال های درون سازمانی است.
Sharepoint برای ساخت نرم افزاری مالی و حسابداری است.
و ... که با هم بررسی می کنیم.

همه این امکانات رو میشه با برنامه نویسی C#‎‎ PHP یا هر چیز دیگه ای انجام بدیم اما یادتون باشه در صورت پیاده سازی امکانات SharePoint با برنامه سازی مطمئن باشید خیلی زمان بر و هزینه بر است... :(

من به جرات میگم هر امکاناتی رو با ASP توی سایت هاتون پیاده سازی میکنین SharePoint خیلی کاملتر اون ها رو پیاده سازی میکنه ( البته با زمان خیلی کمتر )

در کل نگران یادگیری SharePoint نباشید..  :چشمک:

----------


## sadaf_

> در کل نگران یادگیری SharePoint نباشید..


با تاخیری که دارید 
کم کم داره نگران کننده می شه :چشمک:

----------


## nimak2

خیلی خوبه . نحوه توضیح دادنتونم عالیه. منتظرتون هستیم :لبخند:

----------


## mehdin69

> با تاخیری که دارید 
> کم کم داره نگران کننده می شه


نه مطمئن باشید نگرانی در کار نیست
تا آخرش رو یاد میدم 
یه کم حوصله به خرج بدید تصویری دارم درست میکنم   :لبخند:

----------


## nimak2

> نه مطمئن باشید نگرانی در کار نیست
> تا آخرش رو یاد میدم 
> یه کم حوصله به خرج بدید تصویری دارم درست میکنم


تصویری که عالیه.. ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## mehdin69

دوستان سایت که اجازه آپلود به من رو نمیده
یه جایی میگید برا آپبود بعضی چیزها؟ ( مثل بعضی فیلم ها )

----------


## sadaf_

خوب به قسمت های کوچکتری تبدیل کنید

----------


## nimak2

اول اگه فایل ها رو کوچیک کنی که عالیه اما اگه نمیشه تو 4shared یا blip.tv و... بقیه هم میتونن با Mipony راحت دانلود کنیم :لبخند:

----------


## sunn789

من هم منتظرم

----------

